# Painting garage interior help



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Planning on whitewashing (or similar) the standard grey breeze blocks of my garage in the next couple of months - what products do folks recommend and any tips please ?

thanks


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

I just used cheap emulsion rollered on then holes painted with a brush. Needed a couple of coats. I didn’t bother watering down or sealing and it’s been fine for 4 years


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

could water down normal emulsion to the point you can spray it on perhaps? Save the hassle of multiple roller/brush combinations?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

used the cheapest dregs emulsion on mine , no peeling or issues at all

and cheap enough to redo if theres any marks later on


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

I've been mist coating fresh plaster recently and one of the cheapest I could find in bulk was the Leyland Paint from Screwfix, 20 litres at £20, watered 50/50 went a long way. I also used it in its pure state to test as a top coat on the ceiling and its gone on really nicely.

Would you use 50/50 with water on brick/breezblock as well? May as well do the garage with it whilst I am at it!

https://www.screwfix.com/p/leyland-...hn8wKz_BOWPWaFW1tNhoCER0QAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks chaps - will minimise my spend on materials then, and as its a pitched roof I have no ceiling to do.
Don't have a sprayer but as its only a single shouldn't take too long. Eventually I'll post up some pics when its got the artwork up


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

spreayer didnt work for me. forever filling it up and it didnt close in the holes (if that is what you want).

The thicker the better for this job...otherwise you will be going over it 3-4times...breezeblock is a PITA to paint


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I think for a garage I'd go for something hardwearing. Although it's technically an indoor application, I'd still use a masonry paint https://leylandtrade.com/products/exterior-wood-masonry/Smooth-Masonry
Use a deep pile roller.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

There really isn’t a need for any fancy tough paint.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

garage_dweller said:


> There really isn't a need for any fancy rough paint.


If that was directed at me, that's not 'rough' paint. Don't confuse this with that Sandtex garbage.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

I meant tough, spellcheck

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Gotta love spellcheck!
I would use masonry paint because it's easier to keep clean. You can even pressure wash the stuff. Standard emulsion is cheap and you can wipe it a little bit, but it'll soon come off. You can get Leyland Hardwearing Matt Emulsion but as the finish is not important, their masonry paint would be cheaper. That's what I'd be doing anyway.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I will add that this is my domestic garage, not a workshop, so its mostly storage of a car and random household junk. I don't spend much time in there at all - just the annual winter detail of the car.

I'll go standard cheap emulsion and a thick roller and I've got a big pasting brush to poke into the cracks. Will let folks know.

Thank you all


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

I was in the same position as you in the Summer, I ended up using Masonry paint , which for the first coats I did water down and put through a cheap sprayer that I bought from Screwfix for about £25.

I found even for my single garage I needed to use about 10l of paint (including the ceiling) two walls were grey breeze and one wall was red brick.

If at all possible buy more paint than you need and expect to take all weekend over it, I was in at 6:00am both days painting just so I could get multiple coats on!


















Whitewashing grey breezeblock should be added to the UN's list of banned, Cruel and Unusual punishments!


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Give it a coat of PVA 10/1 or you’ll be painting till the cows come home, then masonry paint 50/50 for the first coat, continue till you’re happy with less diluted mix


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

realist said:


> Give it a coat of PVA 10/1 or you'll be painting till the cows come home, then masonry paint 50/50 for the first coat, continue till you're happy with less diluted mix


As I said I didn't need to do any of that. 2 coats of white emulsion, job done

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

virgiltracey said:


> Whitewashing grey breezeblock should be added to the UN's list of banned, Cruel and Unusual punishments!


:lol:


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

It's not that terrible if you use a long pile roller in all honesty.


----------

